# Carcass Carrier.



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My carcass carrier. I built this for my up coming hog hunt. I wanted a heavy duty big S.O.B. and I couldn't find one I liked so I decided to build one. I used 1/8" 1.5 x1.5 angle, 1/2 solid round bar for the top rail and standoffs. Its 30"x60". It is super strong and way over built. I had all the steel on hand except for the 2x2 for the hitch that cost me $23.00. Since thats all it cost I'm gonna have it powdered coated and then put some reflective tape on it.


----------

